# Bolt + lifetime transfer



## dcollens (Mar 13, 2002)

Would love to get a Bolt, but not unless I can move my Lifetime from one of my other Tivos.

Definitely won't do it otherwise.

dc


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Unlikely to happen. TiVo essentially sells the hardware at cost and makes it up in service fees. So if they allowed you to transfer your lifetime sub from your other unit to the Bolt they wouldn't make any money.

Depending on which unit your other TiVo is you may be able to sell it for enough to make the service cost a wash.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Unlikely to happen. TiVo essentially sells the hardware at cost and makes it up in service fees. So if they allowed you to transfer your lifetime sub from your other unit to the Bolt they wouldn't make any money.
> 
> Depending on which unit your other TiVo is you may be able to sell it for enough to make the service cost a wash.


Like Dan said, sell your old lifetime TiVo to subsidize the new.

I've been contemplating doing this for an Roamio OTA All-In and keeping one Premiere should I want to add a cable card again I the future. Then again my Premieres are the last to support concurrent OTA and Cable card, which I my book makes them very valuable.


----------

